# شرح طريقة الغاء الاجنور من ماسنجر ياهو وكيفية تثيسة دائما



## malak_adel_4 (23 يوليو 2010)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس
انا النهاردة بنعمة المسيح 
حشرح لكم ازاى لو عملت اجنور على ايميل حد عندى فى الماسنجر ازاى الغية دة مش كدة وبس دة فى مميزات كتير تانية 
ناخد حاجة حاجة 
اولا احنا حنشرح ازاى ندخل اصلا على صفحة الاجنور 
ركزوا فى الصور لو سمحتوا














طب لو انا عارف ايميل مزهقنى وعاوز احطة فى صفحة الاجنور 
ملحوظة الاجنور ممكن ينفع للايميلات غير ايملات ياهو بشرط كتابة الايميل كامل
مثال لو الايميل الياهو مثلا
12345******.com
طب احنا حنكتب فى الميل 
12345 بدون ******
طل او كان الايميل 
12345********.com 
لا فى الحالة دى نكتبة كامل
ودة شرح للايميلات اللى غير ياهو ازاى اعملها اجنور انفضلوا ركزوا على الصور













طب لو حبيت ان مفيش ايميل يقدر يخش على او يكلمنى شات او يخشلى خاص غير فقط اللى انا ضايفهم بس فى الماسنجر
اليكم الشرح بالصور






​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

*تسلم ايديك ياجميل


جربت وكله تمام​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (23 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديك ياجميل​*
> 
> 
> 
> *جربت وكله تمام*​


 

العفوووووووووووو ياسكررررررررررررررر


----------



## malak_adel_4 (24 يوليو 2010)

أية مقعدش للموضوع اهمية ولا اية


----------

